# The Vanguard of the Eclipse



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The beginnings of my Lychguard. I had to repose a lot of limbs.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job on the posing of them. Some nice variety.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice, looking forward to seeing them painted


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> Nice, looking forward to seeing them painted


Me too!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the poses mate! The Lychguard are my favorite new models of the Necron line. Can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Got my warriors done as well, monday my paint comes. Then I will base them all and upload pictures of my (Now significantly smaller) force as a whole.

Hopefully I will get my Barge in soon as well. After that, I will add Trazyn and some Immortals to the mix. Hopefully wave 2 of the models gets a move on and happens, because what I _really_ want to get my hands on will be in that wave, namely the Stalkers, Tomb Blades, Wraiths, and Spyders, as well as the remainder of the ICs.

Hopefully BitsandKits gets in another battle wizard and dwarf cannon. I need those bits for my IC conversions!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Warriors, half done.

Just have to wash the faces to make the teeth/nose stand out, then do the final detailing on the weapon.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

And they are done!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Two posts for image limit:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Lychguard are done:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These necrons are coming along very nicely. I like how you've used purple on the lych guard, it's made them really stand out.

Rev


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually took gloss varnish and covered the black parts to give them a shinier armor, and they look significantly better. I also used some purity seal on my Warriors and they came out slightly less than desirable, but not ruined.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys are looking good. And will definitely look good clomping towards the enemy. =)

Are you having issues with your primer or just the purity seal? It looks like some of the warriors have a grainey rough texture on their head and shoulders (and I'm guessing it isn't Necron dandruff). 

When its happened to me its either been a bad can of primer (looking at you, Armory black), or spray priming when there's too much moisture or particulates in the air.


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work. You're really good at dynamically posing your models. 

It looks like you're using heavy coats of paint. try watering it down a bit to get it to apply smoother.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I have a horrible tendency to not refresh my paint as often as necessary, and this is especially disastrous with metals. Since there are so many warriors, this becomes especially apparent as they take longer to complete a set, meaning the paint gets that much drier.

Some varnish took care of the issue though.

And no, I haven't had any issues with the primer. Normally I don't advocate GW stuff, but the Citadel chaos black primer is top of the line stuff (Even if Purity Seal is not).


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Woohoo, my barge is now done!

Some of you are probably saying, "That Iron Angel guy, he hasn't based _anything!_"

Thats because I want to base everything at the same time, and I don't have enough materials to do that. So I have to wait to get more.


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

i love the poses you have done for the lychgaurd iron, it has insprired me to get started on mine. meaning i will be pushing my tomb stalker back (again!)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

What can I say, posing models is one of my favorite things. Necrons are pretty infantry heavy so I get to flex that muse a lot.

Next up on the chopping block, with the second wave of models I will be buying:

-Ten Immortals
-The Wayfarer (Trazyn model, counts as Zandrekh)
-Doomsday Ark
-More warriors
-The Wishmaster (Imotekh model, counts as Obyron)
-Ultra adorable scarabs
-Maybe some praetorians, depends on what my budget looks like

Hopefully wave 2 comes out soon, before ME3 absorbs my life. I _need _to get my hands on a stalker.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Some scarabs to tide you guys over.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

A nice scheme and some cool positioning going on here IA. One note though, it looks like paint is a bit thick in some places (ie; shoulder pads and weapon blades). This can easily be fixed by watering down paints (I believe the consistency of milk is the norm).

Otherwise a smashing good start! Well done.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really nice Iron Angel, the purple really works alongside the green and helps add some depth to silver scheme. Have you considered doing more OSL on the various areas where the weapons would be lighting up?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never tried OSL, I'm experimenting with it on bits. I am a little impatient, so I tend to get frustrated at how much longer it takes glazes to dry than straight paint, regardless of how much I enjoy painting. Its not so much that I want it to be done, but that I want to _keep painting_ and waiting for glazes to dry stops me.

Plus I tend to make my glazes too thin. Once I get a feel for the technique I'll certainly come back to the models and give it a shot.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

My first attempt at OSL. I took the warrior that got mangled the worst by the purity seal (A product I will never use again) and used it for my test run.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That OSL looks perfect. Though I think having that front tube on the gun 'glow' in addition to the OSL looks wrong. It doesnt fit with the scheme.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Won't OSL look weird though if every warrior has it, standing next to each other, only catching the light off their own rifle somehow?

I don't think I'll OSL everyone for that reason. Maybe ICs and Vehicles.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Immortals, ready for painting.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

While I'm not sure how weird it might look to have a unit all with OSL, I think just characters is a good plan. I am still impressed with your lighting.

You might be able to get away with doing everyone if you were more subtle about it and had the tubes cast less of a glow.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just gonna start putting my homebrew characters in here too.

Next up on the block, the Wishmaster. I didn't get the dwarven cannon wheel, but instead I took two of those mechanical washers and stuck them together to create the Pendulum, and that let me write some great fluff for the weapon (Yes. The weapon has fluff).

Anyway, as you can see, I took great care to carve away the gauntlet's fingers while still preserving the hand. Only someone looking closely will ever see it, but I like knowing its there.

Teaser for 5 more lychguard as well.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

You have some really nice looking conversions here Iron Angel and I think your OSL looks pretty damn good on the model.

+Rep for a great first attempt!

As for doing it to all of them, ya I am thinking it might not suit all of them, but will look damn good on IC's and Vehicles.

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Man these necrons are looking boss. I've never liked the necron models, but the new ones are awesome, really! One quip I have is the thickness of your paint. Try to thin it out a bit to eliminate the brush strokes. I like the OSL going!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

This thing was such a pain in the ass to build, but very rewarding when done.

A few modifications:

I don't like the "viking longboat" prow. I changed it out for that highly awesome orb thing. Also thought the driver looked like a Necron Pope so I switched his head out with a spare deathmark head like the driver from the Annihilation Barge.

Its also not done. There are still some details left, but I think I'm done for today.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just finished building my first ark and I totally agree. These things are a bitch to put together with all their pieces, specially if you are hyper anal about mold lines like myself. I'm loving the paint scheme, its very close to what I'm hoping to accomplish. Good job.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

And we have the Wishmaster, done. I'm pretty well pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Two converted Destructeks with Solar Pulses. I really like these guys.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Painted and glossed.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I lost my camera, dammit. But once I find it, I have five immortals and the Wayfarer painted up.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

And the Wayfarer, all done. I had a lot of fun painting the Cosmic Crucible, which is an Empire Wizard staff head. I did the dark green over silver to give it that deep shine, and I loved it.


----------



## UDLT (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, I liked your army but I wasn't sure whether to subscribe or not, until I saw the use of the celestial wizard staff head... That sold me, brilliant idea that I will definitely have to borrow ;P Count on my subscription =P


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

5 Immortals as well.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> And the Wayfarer, all done. I had a lot of fun painting the Cosmic Crucible, which is an Empire Wizard staff head. I did the dark green over silver to give it that deep shine, and I loved it.


 
Thats hella funny. I just bought the kit for the flaming sword to put on my St. Celestine, and just noticed the crucible head as well. I can only hope mine turns out half as well as yours looks.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments! I really liked how the head looked and thought it would be perfect, and I was not disappointed. I hope to see how yours turns out!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome work so far Iron Angel. That Doomsday ark is a "Mother F*&%#*" I didnt think it would be such a pain in the arse to put together, clean and paint. LOL...paint, that thing has a gazillion edges! Anyways, Im diggin the purple on your models, gives them a nice unique look that stands out. Good job.


Regards,
DoE


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

*New Lychguard*

Five new lychguard!

Shown by themselves, and with the other five plus Wishmaster for a 610 point unit that will walk around and put it in everyone's pooper.

It seems attachment uploading is not working. So small images for now. BS.










You can't tell me these aren't some evil looking dudes.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking Lychguard mate. I am curious tho, are you using any washs on the metallic parts? If not you might want to consider it as it's making them look to "Flashy"...just a sugesstion mate. Nonetheless I like the green power weapon effects and think they are some great looking models.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm using inks, but I did a drybrush afterwards because I thought it wasn't shiny _enough_.

Remember that these guys are about six inches from a light bulb which is directly over them. I usually have better lighting conditions to photo in but its pretty late so no ambient light.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good IA. That purple on silver still looks really striking and your osl is coming along in leaps and bounds. Keep up the good work, i especially like the metallic purple cloaks...kinda reminds me of replicators from stargate.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Decided I had a hard lack of these guys, since I'm in desperate need of some ranged anti-tank.

And the attachment uploader is still not working.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I was thinking, and came up with a decent strategy for a voltaic staff. Thus, a Stormtek.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice job so far really like the normal guy at the start looking like he's doing the bring in on hand gesture (matrix style one if I'm not making sense)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for that! I wanted to make one of the Warriors really stand out.

I also thought the Stormtek was missing something, so I sat down with my greenstuff and gave it a whirl.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, I really like the converion and the way the stormtek is looking up towards his staff. Not really sure about the energy you have swirling around it tho. Maybe when it's painted up it will give a better feel to the model, great idea tho!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I really, really need a better setup for taking pictures. I am absolutely in despair over what the camera did to this model.

I am very pleased with the model itself, however.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Little update. THeres been a hiatus on pictures because I've been moving my painting station, and also waiting on my basing materials.

The basing materials have arrived, and they are about as awesome as I expected them to be. I went to wayland and got some army painter black sand, and some Anarchy Models green crystals. I'm bringing classic based crons back.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Couple test bases, first on the Wayfarer and on a flying base.

I achieved the "glow" on the crystals by painting the bottom face on each one pure white before gluing them down. Looks better than if they refracted the black bases, and provides a cool optical illusion. Its just as prominent on the smaller crystals but for some reason my camera took a picture that was way too bright and you cant see it. Came out nicely in the other pic though. I'll probably give the sand a black wash and call it done, looks damn close to what I want already.

Sorry they're slightly blurry. With my painting station moving around, I had no good light to take them in ready, so I had to hold both the models and the camera with my hand. Also, it wasn't until I took this pic that I noticed the staff was horribly bent from the case. I have since fixed the issue and will be making it a better spot in said case.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The green crystals+glow looks excellent. I dig it. the black sand also works quite well and provides a strong contrast, but I think it would look even better if you could get a second finer grit of black sand and mixed the two together.

When I base my models I use a mix of two grades/grits of sand/train ballast and the variation looks a lot better than a single uniform grain size. Granted I'm still painting the sand as grass, but the variation vs. uniformity is almost always better.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well according to the fluff for the Crownworld, the Obsidian Labyrinth, the entire surface of the planet was deliberately sunk beneath the mantle in a colossal controlled demolition designed to hide the Necrontyr structures but leave them intact and impenetrable. Thus, the entire surface is composed of broken volcanic glass, usually in large chunks. I'm working the crystals into the fluff as well, and so far they are an artificial construct rather than a natural one, which resonate in such a way that the planet is effectively hidden from sensors. Structures rise from beneath the surface where they were sunk to surprise and ambush trespassers. Structures, vehicles, and even infantry can also move through the surface of the planet through microvibrations that cause the earth to shift around the structure, allowing them to appear wherever needed. This only works in the lower strata, and is ineffective on planets with denser ground than gravel.

I liked the way the Necron structures in Dawn of War came up from underground, so I had to work that into the fluff as well. Its also hard to make them appear just anywhere if they are pretty much rooted to the spot.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the pose of the model holding the staff up, but I don't like the wire stuff around it. The pose is awesome. The wire is too thick, IMO. A better option may have been to use a very fine wire and put some cotton fluff (pillow stuffing) on it. Dye the fluff green and tease it out/swirl it. Use super glue to stiffen it up and your good to go.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I kind of agree. I hadn't thought of using fine wire, or I would have done that. But by the time I realized I could have used wire, I had already basecoated it. I think it came out alright anyway.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh, I really like those Anarchy crystals...looks like I will need to pick myself up some of those. Kjell makes a good point, and I hadnt thought about using some destressed cotton, however, it can be hit or miss when trying to use cotton. The white on the bottem of the crystals was an excellent call, well done. I still think you should use a satin or matte varnish, the glossy look seem like its just to much.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for the comments! It took a while to get these guys done since my station has been moving, and I jury-rigged a somewhat better setup for taking pictures. I also found that my otherwise untrustworthy Purity Seal has at least one good purpose: It makes the warrior rods look ten hundred billion times better. And now, two more destructeks and ten more warriors. Gaze into the face of death, and despair at your complete annihilation!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done!

Still need some attention to the bases of the warriors. I also recommend painting the base sand balck and then dry brushing it with a dark grey. At least those are my plans once I start working on the warriors and such.

The cryptex's staff needs some highlights.

Other than that, good work!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Working on doing some highlights for things. Not sure how to highlight black in a way that not only goes well with black but doesn't clash with the black/green/purple/silver dynamic. I thought of a grey blue, but it drew too much attention. Maybe a grey green. I kind of like how it is right now to be honest.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

As long as your happy, thats all that matters. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I will be adding six Death Lobsters to my army as well. All these legs are such a pain in the ass! The first one:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I have decided that whoever designed the wraith and spyder models was hell-bent on dispelling the "necrons have no detail" belief.

Stalker, with one shot of it separated into its painting sections:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got done assembling my unit of six/two units of three Wraiths. These guys are extremely detailed, and they are also on the huge side. Also, the Whip Coils look like they would be excellent for Dark Eldar as well.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Another addition, one Eternitek and one Despairtek. I decided that, even if I do not currently have a use for them, I might find one. I really like how the Abyssal Staff turned out. There's a lot of flash on the warrior arms, but I'll get it with some sandpaper.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am loving all the bits left over from the wraiths and stalker kits. I've been working on teks and lords as well.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Massive update.

OK not really.

I saw these at Puppetswar, and I must say, these pare perfect.

For those who do not know, in my fluff the "lychguard" are actually Pariahs in perfected form. I've been looking around for new heads. I intended to use my old Pariahs but I loved the new Lychguard models too much (And also found it very difficult to get the weapons on them. In addition, they looked so silly next to the other new Necron models) and built them. Removing the Pariah heads was far to daunting a task, and I mangled two before I stopped. I've been looking for better heads for some time, and I think I have them!


----------

